# Container to SA



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All

Would anybody know a rough estimate cost for a 20ft (6 mtr) container of household goods to be sent back to Joburg from the UK?
Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bshoward said:


> Hi All
> 
> Would anybody know a rough estimate cost for a 20ft (6 mtr) container of household goods to be sent back to Joburg from the UK?
> Thanks


We returned in 2010 and paid about £6,5k for a 40 ft container. It included the insurance.

Our container docked in Port Elizabeth ( left from Liverpool ) and everything was then brought to our house by Elliots in SA. 

Our stuff was packed etc by a small removal company in Whitchurch , Shropshire.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks were there any hidden costs or was all sorted here in the UK


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bshoward said:


> Thanks were there any hidden costs or was all sorted here in the UK




Only harbour duty in SA. Cannot remember the amount, but it was not a huge amount.

The removal company should know everything you need to do and comply with when you move abroad.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

bshoward said:


> Hi All
> 
> Would anybody know a rough estimate cost for a 20ft (6 mtr) container of household goods to be sent back to Joburg from the UK?
> Thanks


Hi
I am getting quotes at the moment - from Nottingham to PE 20ft container -
I haven't had less than £5600 which I feel is high. If you find someone 
reasonable would you let me know. I am thinking of just dumping everything
and buy new in SA.

Thanks


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi mdeb2008 i have been looking around and the cheapest i have found is asha freight cost of £1195 not sure if there are any hidden costs though that is for a 20ft to SA


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

I used Hunts international to ship stuff from amsterdam to UK. They were very good. I now need to ship things over to Cape Town. They said they do shipments every week to SA and it takes around 6 weeks in total. ..... The price is very reasonable, the best so far. I definitely recommend!!


----------

